# Bad Misfire, throwing p0301 and p1101 codes



## fhsc5823 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Everyone - 

Got a 2011 Cruze LT 1.4l turbo A/T, 141,xxx miles on the clock, owned since new. Recently replaced the valve cover (typical PCV issue). Yesterday upon first start-up of the day the engine starts misfiring badly, with the car's CEL starting to flash, and good ol' "Service StabilTrak" warning coming on the car's info screen. So, when I couldn't find my scanner yesterday, I went ahead and replaced the plugs, hoping for an easy fix. No such luck. Then found the scanner this morning - the car is throwing codes p0301 and p1101. Still misfiring badly. I'm ready to go get a new ignition coil, but from what I'm reading in the forums, there could be more/something different going on here. Help!


Happy Memorial Day. For those of you who've served, Thank You for your service to the USA!


----------



## fhsc5823 (Nov 15, 2017)

UPDATE: After going back again to check all the vacuum lines, connectors, etc...I loosened the ignition coil bolts so I could wiggle it while the car was running...and got a spark arc'ing from the coil boot to the cylinder head. Bought and installed a new coil pack. Problem solved.


----------

